# Welche Seite der Teichfolie



## Goermi (16. Nov. 2009)

Hallo, baue gerade ein Quaratäne Becken im Keller. Nun will ich die Teichfolie hineinlegen. Es ist eine Oase Alphafolie. Die Teichfolie hat eine glatte und etwas glänzende Seite und eine etwas stumpfere und matte Seite. Welche Seite soll ich nach oben legen (die dann mit Wasser in Kontakt kommt)? Oder ist das völlig egal?


MFG

Goermi


----------



## Christian und Frauke (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welche Seite der Teichfolie*

Hallo Goermi,
Die glatte nach oben


----------



## Goermi (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welche Seite der Teichfolie*

Ok! Dann werd ich das mal so machen! Hab den Beitrag leider im falschen Unterforum reingestellt. Sollte eigentlich im Forum: Einsteiger Fragen rein! Kann ja ein Mod verschieben. Danke!


MFG

Goermi


----------



## Dodi (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welche Seite der Teichfolie*

Jau, Goermi,

hab ich denn mal gemacht.


----------

